# Gc3210



## firefighter1204 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking to buy GC2310 with loader and backhoe. 2005 with 500hrs. 9,500. Trying to talk myself into it. Good buy or not? Also if I buy would be looking for a belly mower if anyone is selling.


----------



## gwing98 (Jan 12, 2012)

*gc22300*

that is a real good price for a gc2310


----------

